# Dual Subwoofers and Placement



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I am thinking of adding an Energy S10.3 to my 5.1 set up. I currently have and plan to keep a Mirage Omni-S12. These two subs are not the same, but like first cousins. I would place the Energy in the corner of the opposite side of the room that the Mirage is on. The Mirage is on the front wall between my center and right main. So the Energy would be by the right surround and nearfield. 
Would the addition of the Energy be beneficial to my set up? Would I have any potiential phase problems with this placement. I have the Mirage at "0" on the phase switch. Would the Energy have to be at "180"? Or would I have wait and see once its in place.

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Gov said:


> I am thinking of adding an Energy S10.3 to my 5.1 set up. I currently have and plan to keep a Mirage Omni-S12. These two subs are not the same, but like first cousins.


Well difference is just 100RMS (Omni 300RMS and Energy 200RMS, and 2Hz on the FR) ... but if you can, get another Omni :yes:



> I would place the Energy in the corner of the opposite side of the room that the Mirage is on. The Mirage is on the front wall between my center and right main. So the Energy would be by the right surround and nearfield.


My suggestion, place the energy in the left side if you can (that's the way I have my subs) ... or if you want to do it right: do the crawling test to place the first sub and then add the other to complement the set up ..:yes:



> Would the addition of the Energy be beneficial to my set up? Would I have any potiential phase problems with this placement. I have the Mirage at "0" on the phase switch. Would the Energy have to be at "180"? Or would I have wait and see once its in place.


Your best option here is to download REW and do some test to see which set up work better :yes:


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

The left side of what?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Gov said:


> The left side of what?


My mistake ... left side of back wall (near left surround, so they'll be diagonally) ... you can also try the left front.:yes:

You need to experiment to find the best placement .. there's a study that JBL did (let me see if I can find it) ... I think the best placement where one on each corner, or one in the middle of each wall :yes:


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I am just contemplating just replacing the Mirage with an Epik Valor or Castle.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

What are you trying to achieve by adding the second sub? Adding a second one in a different location won't inprove output per say, but it could even out frequency response in different listening locations. If you're looking for more output, you'll need to co-locate them or get a bigger sub.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I want more output and the ability to go lower. The Mirage is on 87db @ 20HZ, although the average is 109db between 20-62HZ. That is why I am leaning towards Epik now. They are reportedly good with music as well. AV123's offering fits the bill as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Gov said:


> Ok, thanks. I am just contemplating just replacing the Mirage with an Epik Valor or Castle.


Have you ever considered the SVS??? ... they're in the same price range; and I read a lot of good things (I don't own any, so I can't give you my personal experience) :yes:


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes I definately have. however, they are offering nothing that fits my bill at the moment.


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

I am somewhat in a similar quandary. I have ML Descent i in a 22"x13"x10" room. I have a big null at the main seating position at 40Hz which is not corrected by moving the sub. I am planning to add another small sub diagonally opposite to ML. The smaller sub goes down to 25Hz. To avoid odd interaction between the two subs I am planning to use the crossover in the receiver for the smaller sub & use the crossover in ML for Descent i. This way the smaller sub will work from crossover point in receiver to approx 30Hz & below 30Hz ML will take over. What do you guys think with this kind of setup. Need input all you subwoofer guru's.


----------

